# Problema en conexion a Internet despues de instalacion.

## Sidbell

Buen día comunidad de Gentoo.

Soy novato en el uso de este sistema operativo. Mi problema es el siguiente:

Después de terminar la instalación, tal como lo indica el manual oficial no puedo conectar a Internet. He leído la documentación y entradas del foro para solucionarlo, pero no me funciona.

Utilice genkernel para construir el núcleo y al momento de utlizar el "minimal install cd" mi red es detectada sin problemas, con mis interfaces. Son identificadas como:

-"enp6s0" - Ethernet

- wl2*** - Wireless

Mi tarjeta de red Ethernet, que es aquella que me interesa que identifique primero es:

Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Internet (rev c1)

La Wireless es:

Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n Wifi Adapter (rev 01)

Esta informacion la obtuve desde Ubuntu, ya que "lspci" no esta instalado en Gentoo.

Al momento de encender el sistema, me aparece un error al no identificar el servicio "net.enp6s0", sucede muy rápido, pero he logrado verlo.

En el manual, me dice que probablemente sea necesario cargar modulos automaticamente. Asi que intente cargar el controlador de red Ethernet Atheros:

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules

- modules="atl1"

Pero sigue sin funcionar, mis interfaz Ethernet no es reconocida, al momento de ejecutar "ifconfig" solo aparece informacion sobre "lo"

He leido la información para ver si cometí un error en "/etc/conf.d/net", pero esta correctamente utilizando "enp6s0".

No se que pueda suceder, tal vez no este cargando el controlador correcto o genkernel no lo este soportando. Pero me parece extraño, pues en el "minimal install cd" la identifica son problemas

Otra informacion que les puedo dejar es que es una notebook:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

Agradecería mucho su ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que dice ifconfig enp6s0?

EDITO:

Si te reconoce la tarjeta como "enp6s0" entonces es que ha cargado el driver solo te resta configurarla usando ese nombre.

----------

## Sidbell

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Que dice ifconfig enp6s0?
> 
> EDITO:
> 
> Si te reconoce la tarjeta como "enp6s0" entonces es que ha cargado el driver solo te resta configurarla usando ese nombre.

 

No, despues de terminar la instalacion al ejecutar "ifconfig" no reconoce la interfaz Ethernet ni Wireless. Solo muestra informacion sobre "lo"

Pero utilizando el entorno "minimal install cd" si reconoce Ethernet como "enp6s0" al ejecutar "ifconfig", de forma que configure /etc/conf.d/net con:

config_enp6s0="dhcp"

Y el servicio con "net.enp6s0" e introduje con "rc-update add net.enp6s0 default"

Viendo que no la reconocia, cargue el modulo asi en /etc/conf.d/modules:

modules="atl1"

Pero aun asi sigue sin identificar la interfaz Ethernet.

----------

## pelelademadera

net.ifnames=0

agrega eso a la linea del kernel en grub y chau problema

se vuelven a cargar como eth*

----------

## esteban_conde

Si es cosa del módulo te voy a pegar la salida que me da a mi con tarjetas Realtek que usan módulos de atheros.

 *lsmod wrote:*   

> ath9k                 127413  0 
> 
> ath9k_common            1658  1 ath9k
> 
> ath9k_hw              385041  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
> ...

 

 *lspci -k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3118
> ...

 

En mi kernel existe un epígrafe dedicado a atheros con corchetes [*] que hay que activar para que se abra un submenú te aconsejo que aparte de leer cada uno selecciones varios hasta saber cual es realmente el de tu tarjeta y luego puedes depurar el kernel tanto como quieras.

----------

## Sidbell

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si es cosa del módulo te voy a pegar la salida que me da a mi con tarjetas Realtek que usan módulos de atheros.
> 
>  *lsmod wrote:*   ath9k                 127413  0 
> 
> ath9k_common            1658  1 ath9k
> ...

 

Segui tu recomendacion y recompile el kernel con:

# genkernel --menuconfig all

Revise el soporte y descubri que no compila los controladores de red Ethernet ni Wireless de mi equipo.

En el soporte Ethernet Atheros se encontraba una seccion (Atheros Devices) en "Device Drivers -- Network Support -- Ethernet Devices" donde compile los controladores dentro del nucleo. Sin problemas detecta la interfaz.

En el soporte Wireless Realtek se encontraba una seccion (rtlwifi) en "Device Drivers -- Network Support -- Wireless Lan" donde solo pude compilar como modulos con genkernel, de otra forma no podia. Habia intentado compilar el kernel con "make" pero siempre al arrancar el sistema se producian muchos errores.

Aqui sigue sin reconocer mi interfaz Wireless, aunque cargue los modulos.

Ejecutando "lsmod" en Ubuntu encuentro los siguientes:

"rtlwifi"

"rtl_pci"

"rtl8192ce"

"rtl8192c-common"

Y despues de compilar el nucleo con genkernel como lo describi anteriormente encontre que estos modulos se encontraban disponibles y los habilite en "/etc/conf.d/modules"

Pero al ejecutar ifconfig despues de reiniciar, no reconoce mi interfaz Wireless.

Muchas gracias por tu atencion.Last edited by Sidbell on Mon Oct 27, 2014 6:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sidbell

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> net.ifnames=0
> 
> agrega eso a la linea del kernel en grub y chau problema
> 
> se vuelven a cargar como eth*

 

El problema no es la nomenclatura. Son los controladores. Ya logre que el kernel identificara mi interfaz Ethernet, pero aun no con la Wireless.

Gracias de cualquier forma  :Smile: 

Arriba explico el problema.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tienes que habilitar atheros en el kernel, busca ath9k y demás ya te lo he puesto en post anterior, lo que te ocurre con ubuntu y demás es que tienes conectada la red cableada y te deja sin montar el módulo para la tarjeta wireless.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Sidbell wrote:*   

> Pero al ejecutar ifconfig despues de reiniciar, no reconoce mi interfaz Wireless. 

 

Supongo que sabes que ifconfig sólo te dará información de las interfaces de red que estén "levantadas". Si quieres saber todas las interfaces de red que tienes reconocidas usa 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## Sidbell

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Sidbell wrote:*   Pero al ejecutar ifconfig despues de reiniciar, no reconoce mi interfaz Wireless.  
> 
> Supongo que sabes que ifconfig sólo te dará información de las interfaces de red que estén "levantadas". Si quieres saber todas las interfaces de red que tienes reconocidas usa 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, ya revise, solo necesitaba instalar "linux-firmware".

----------

## Sidbell

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Tienes que habilitar atheros en el kernel, busca ath9k y demás ya te lo he puesto en post anterior, lo que te ocurre con ubuntu y demás es que tienes conectada la red cableada y te deja sin montar el módulo para la tarjeta wireless.

 

Gracias por responder, solo necesitaba instalar linux-firmware para que reconozca mi tarjeta de red wireless, cargar los modulos Realtek y compilar el soporte de tarjeta de red Ethernet Atheros.

----------

